# Galaxy Flyer



## The Pedaling Pastor (Jan 16, 2011)

I am excited to have found this site to help me and others with my new found hobby.  This is my first rebuild. Not sure of the year.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome! I'm guessing that's badged as a Western Flyer. It's made by Murray, and that style frame was made from 1958 through the early 70s! I'd say yours is likely a mid 60s, and is actually classified as a middleweight bike. They're well built, and fairly easy to find parts for.


----------

